# Help Making A Logo



## Abaddon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey all,
I just got done designing the new logo for our band Nemecide, but apparently it's not the best resolution or whatever for most applications (t-shirts, banners, CDs etc) I'm extremely new to Photoshop so I'm really not sure the best way about going about this. I've been reading into it a little lately but time is of the essence and I need a quick answer so I can get a few things done before our upcoming CD release show. So can someone tell me, what's the best way to create a logo from scratch that I can use for everything? The one I've made already was made in the default setting which was 8-bit, Grayscale, 72 pixels per inch. I know it needs to be a vector image and I think it supposed to be more like 300 pixels. I also have Illustrator too if I should be using that instead. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

P.S. The logo is a revised version of the one in my sig.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2010)

So you're the other guitar player along with Nick? I didn't know you were here on the forum.

Did you by chance base the Nemecide logo off the Nevermore one?

I wish I could as helpful as Nick is through his shop!


----------

